

Ask HN: Hackers' Movies - bjonathan

Hi all,
It seems to me that even Hackers need to relax ! I think that we can learn <i>a lot</i> from movies so if you know movies that can help us in our hacker dailylife please share !
======
pook
Primer. It's the only time travel movie that gets it right.

Not only is it about plucky young geek entrepreneurs, but by the end of the
movie you'll be constructing Feynman diagrams to explain the plot.

You won't believe the movie cost only $6,000

<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0390384/>

~~~
warfangle
Obligatory: <http://xkcd.com/657/>

------
mahipal
There was a related thread about "movies that motivate you" just a little
while ago, too. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1349566>

------
bia
Pirates of Silicon Valley:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pirates_of_Silicon_Valley>

~~~
cgherb911
The fan boy within me screams watch this! The best movie about start ups to
date.

------
anigbrowl
Π

